# Car gets taken away on Monday



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Finally settled on a painter, they are coming to pick it up Monday morning. After a lot of different people looking at it, and various estimates, I decided to go with my first choice. In writing, 10k, max of 12k if there is any unseen metal work that needs to be done. Fully stripping the car, prime, block, glass, paint, and reassemble and line up everything. 

The only thing I am not happy with that every shop I talked to suggested was a fiberglass front to replace the rubber endura bumper. But I got one anyway and am hoping it looks ok when it's done. 

Car will be Liquid Red (09 G8 GT color). My grandfather wanted the brightest red he could find for it, which at the time was Firestorm red off of the viper, this color is very similar, slightly brighter, and a Pontiac color, so I went with that. I will post pics when I get the car back. I can't wait, it has been a LONG time coming to get this car back on the road, and it's finally coming together.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Endura bumpers being rubber/plastic always have waves. Fiberglass they can get dead smooth and should look great. Alot of corvettes in the 70's got their rubber bumpers replaced with fiberglass for exactly the same reason. Glass just wont' take a hit like rubber does.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm hoping I don't have to worry about that quality of the 'glass, lol. That is exactly what he said about them, he has done several replacements on vettes and says they make a world of difference in finish quality.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you will be happy with the fiberglass. here's to riding in it sooner than later.:cheers


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Stopped in to see how they were doing, since he called earlier in the week and were going to start on it yesterday. So far it looks good, A lot less body filler than I expected to see under the paint. For the most part my grandfather took good care of it so that was a good thing to find. Looks like the only place they need to replace any metal is on the drivers side quarter panel bottom edge. 

Couple pics I snapped while I was there...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like she's on her way!! :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks pretty darn solid....:cool


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree- looks really good under the paint


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, I was surprised myself at how good it looked under there. After seeing some of the horror stories on here I was a little worried, lol.

On a side note, can anyone else get anywhere on the paddock's website other than the main page? Seems to have been down for a few days now. I ordered a few parts from them and wanted to see the status since they won't ship them all until the one part is off of back order.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Deja vu.. My red 70 is at the body shop, hopefully it is as clean as yours. Mutual good luck! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> you will be happy with the fiberglass. here's to riding in it sooner than later.:cheers


 :agree I've seen the glass ones....nice!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

firecatsrt said:


> Thanks guys, I was surprised myself at how good it looked under there. After seeing some of the horror stories on here I was a little worried, lol.
> 
> *On a side note, can anyone else get anywhere on the paddock's website other than the main page? Seems to have been down for a few days now.* I ordered a few parts from them and wanted to see the status since they won't ship them all until the one part is off of back order.


Still down... 

The Paddock Performance and Restoration Parts - is temporarily unavailable due to a system upgrade. We apologize for the inconvenience. It should be up and running very soon. Please call 1-800-428-4319 from 8 a.m. to 8 p.m. Monday-Friday and 9 a.m. to 4 p.m. Saturday to place an order. We hope you will visit us again soon.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks, just making sure it wasn't just me.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Slowly getting there, stopped in today to take a look at where they were, all the small dents are taken care of. They have to make the 3 small patch panels and then its ready for filler, etc. I can almost see the end


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Just have them clear coat the bare metal.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

haha, a tribute to Mr DeLorean himself?


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

small update. Ended up having them order a new drivers side rear quarter. Easier (cheaper) to replace the whole thing rather than have him try to re make the entire wheel well, found more rust that we didn't see before, the entire lip of the wheel well was pretty bad. no biggie, but that's on and they are blocking everything now getting it ready for primer/paint. Slowly getting there, I told them to take their time, but man am I anxious, lol.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i dont want no bondo in my car! 

just kidding, people dont get it. its gonna be sweet.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

haha, yeah, I have had a couple people say OMG LOOK AT ALL THAT BONDO! And I have to explain to them that they are still cutting it down a lot and that I stopped in in the middle of him doing it. I'm sure you know, it's a nice thin skim coat to get it straight, some people just don't get it though, lol.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's looking real good! :cheers


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Been a while since I've stopped in. Just a little update. Been 6 months since I dropped off the car, and it's finally taking some shape. I knew from the start that the car would be filler work for the shop I took it to, I didn't quite expect it to take this long, but hey, they are doing nice work so I can't really complain. 

Here it is about a month ago...










And here it was yesterday... slooooooowly getting there.


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

holy moly, it is taking a long time eigh.. but looks solid on its way!


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

definitely a lot longer than I thought. We were talking when I dropped it off that I might be able to drive it to the Syracuse Nationals, that was in August, lol. Oh well, I've seen their work, and I'm thinking it will be worth the wait.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

looks like the finish line is in sight!


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

firecatsrt said:


> definitely a lot longer than I thought. We were talking when I dropped it off that I might be able to drive it to the Syracuse Nationals, that was in August, lol. Oh well, I've seen their work, and I'm thinking it will be worth the wait.


are they going to take it apart to paint it? if it were me painting it i would disassemble it. i dont see how you can do a quality job with a color change and not take it apart.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

freethinker said:


> are they going to take it apart to paint it? if it were me painting it i would disassemble it. i dont see how you can do a quality job with a color change and not take it apart.


:agree the front fenders,hood ,trunk,doors should all be off the car- how the hell can they prep and paint the door jambs?and the front part of the inside of the door? and all the joints between the body panels? but then again I do not know what you are paying for this paint job- I hope not to much


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

is the color going to change?


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes they are taking everything apart to paint it. The color is going to be slightly different than what was on it before. They have everything on there now to get all of the body lines right while doing the body work. They have to take the doors off as there is some rust on the inside of the base of them, they are patching that, finishing the inner wheel well on the drivers side, the center section of the hood, and doing all of the blocking soon. I would definitely be pissed if I paid for a quality job and they painted it like it sits.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

firecatsrt said:


> Yes they are taking everything apart to paint it. The color is going to be slightly different than what was on it before. They have everything on there now to get all of the body lines right while doing the body work. They have to take the doors off as there is some rust on the inside of the base of them, they are patching that, finishing the inner wheel well on the drivers side, the center section of the hood, and doing all of the blocking soon. I would definitely be pissed if I paid for a quality job and they painted it like it sits.


good


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

well it's been a loooooong time, but I can almost see the finish line... still gotta wetsand and buff, i'll get some better pics once that's done, just snapped this one quick with my phone today.


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

firecatsrt said:


> well it's been a loooooong time, but I can almost see the finish line... still gotta wetsand and buff, i'll get some better pics once that's done, just snapped this one quick with my phone today.


nice. what is that color called. looks like victory red.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

freethinker said:


> nice. what is that color called. looks like victory red.




Lookin' good.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Looks amazing!! 

FREETHINKER ... i believe he went with liquid red. The color the G8s came out in.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes the color is liquid red. Fell in love with the color on my roommates G8 gt and figured it'd be the perfect color for it. Looks amazing in person even before the wetsand/buff.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow man, that color POPS, looking great. Can't wait to see it back together.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

That's looking perfect - great paint choice.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i see why they call it liquid red....still looks wet, very nice, that will turn some heads.:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

:cheers


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

Dude that is ORGASMIC!


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks guys...


I get to take it home next week, went in and paid them yesterday. The weather looks like it might be better so that's why I'm waiting instead of doing it this week. I'll have some much better pics for you guys when I get it home. Looks amazing after the sand/buff. There is a small spot on the rear of the car that they are going to have to fix once the paint cures about the size of my pinky finger nail that is like a darker red spot, not noticeable unless you are looking for it. I'm very happy with the results. 

They quoted me 10-12k plus any extra parts they had to buy, ended up going down there with cash, 10,732 was my OTD price. I was thinking it might be more than the quote of 12k so I was relieved to hear him say it. Parts purchased (besides the trunk lid that I got myself) were rear quarter skin, outer wheelhouse, a new rear valence piece that goes below the bumper, and a new front windshield as well as a small trip onto their frame rack to straighten it out. So relieved to have this part out of the way. arty:


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

here's a few... gonna get some better ones when it warms up and I get the trim and stuff on.


----------



## BillGTO (Oct 16, 2009)

Really looks great! Won't be long until your trim is on, and you'll be cruising again.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks, I really can't wait to drive it, it's been a long time coming, brings back a lot of memories of my childhood riding around in it.


----------

